# Honda HS724



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Just picked this up used...... never having owned a snowblower before I have some questions I'm hoping you all might be able to answer. 

1. There seems to be a lot of "play" in the shaft drive to the auger gear box -- 1/8"-1/4" - I thought that might be part of the design, but it is back-and-forth and side-to-side. 

2. Shoud I change out the hydrostatic transmission fluid? If so, what is the best way? 

3. Is it possible to get a shop manual for this? 


Thanks for any insight.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The shop manual is only available on paper and is worth every penny: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-still-...079600?hash=item1ef99179f0:g:AbEAAOSwwmBcxeZ6
or from Honda direct: https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/6176861E8

Hydrostatic fluid is supposedly lifetime, but some others have changed it if it looked funky.

I'll let others address the "play" question...


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. 

Will any HS724 shop manual be sufficient or should it be year-specific? I notice the ebay one is from 1999. I don't know when my HS724 was manufactured.


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Anyone ever used this site? 
https://www.emanualonline.com/Agric...-THROWER-OWNER-Manuals-Collection-Bundle.html


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Generally speaking, if a shop manual was specific to a range of years then that would be made clear on the manual, that it only related to a specific range of serial numbers. If there is only one manual listed for an HS724 then it's usually safe to assume that it relates to all years. Google "how to to find my Honda snowblower serial number'.


Add - it's healthy to know the serial number because this will also assist you later in being confident that you are ordering the correct parts for your machine, should you need to.


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks.... I found the serial number.

Regarding my initial post, this is the part that moves back/forth & side/side a bit.... don't know if this is normal.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Mine's a later model to yours but has the same amount of free play that you specified. It's all got to be able to wiggle a bit.

Add - the later HSS series had a bracket mounted between the auger gearbox and the bucket top to try and cut down on some of the wiggling.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bradahj said:


> Will any HS724 shop manual be sufficient or should it be year-specific? I notice the ebay one is from 1999. I don't know when my HS724 was manufactured.


If it were me, I'd get the 8th edition from the Honda store. It will cover every variation of the HS724 over time.


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

tabora & Skunkylawnmowers, 

Thanks for your quick replies. We've done some basic dis-assembly (nothing that would require the manual) and will definitely be needing some new belts. Can't believe where I'm finding rust....will be brushing and putting Fluid Film. Glad to hear that the "wiggle" is normal. 

Am starting to think I should keep going (after getting the manual) and lubricate/clean other areas.


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Continued our disassembly and found the impeller bearing is gone...... seems the auger bearings need replacing as well. Any thoughts on the best place to get parts....seems there are a number of places online. Already found one on ebay.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bradahj said:


> Bearings... Already found one on ebay.


Those are fairly standard bearings. I purchased them on eBay and had them in 3 days. If it resists, soak that impeller bearing retainer in penetrating oil and then drive out the old outer race.


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, we found the augers are rusted to to the shaft, so we're working on that. Have researched the various ways on the forums and will try those.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bradahj said:


> Thanks.... I found the serial number.
> 
> Regarding my initial post, this is the part that moves back/forth & side/side a bit.... don't know if this is normal.


may be impeller bearing. how does your auger belt look? if sketchy then the bucket has to be removed to change the auger belt and you can replace bearing also.

oops. just saw post #9

well you are on your way to making your 724 better. the side bearing very rarely need replacing but you can remove the rubber seals and repack with grease if there is no play on the inside race. and ya you should remove augers from gearbox shafts. it's doable with patience.


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

:smile2:Augers came off !!!! Yeee haw! That PB Blaster stuff works good.... leverage is a wonderful thing. We're looking at sanding/painting the inside along with smoothing down the auger blades. Should probably have those sand blasted, but will do it the hard way. 

I've read where some put Zirk fittings in to assist with greasing everywhere.... will have to decide when we get to that point.


----------



## sweetidad (May 16, 2020)

Given covid-19, I decided to try to prep my HS724 for summer storage. I drained the gas through the carburetor drain, cleaned the sediment cup, and then moved on to the oil change. Draining the oil was no problem. Here's where I may have royally screwed up. Close to the oil drain plug (on the left side) is a filler cap, which I dutifully filled with oil (and it took about 0.63 quarts, the HS724 capacity). See the photo. Then I realized in horror that the oil filler cap is on the right side. What is the purpose of the filler on the left side? How badly did I screw up?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sweetidad said:


> Given covid-19, I decided to try to prep my HS724 for summer storage. I drained the gas through the carburetor drain, cleaned the sediment cup, and then moved on to the oil change. Draining the oil was no problem. Here's where I may have royally screwed up. Close to the oil drain plug (on the left side) is a filler cap, which I dutifully filled with oil (and it took about 0.63 quarts, the HS724 capacity). See the photo. Then I realized in horror that the oil filler cap is on the right side. What is the purpose of the filler on the left side? How badly did I screw up?
> View attachment 167370


DON'T WORRY YOU ARE OKAY!!!!!!

there are 2 oil filler caps that go into the crankcase. Honda engineered it this way because some Honda engines are on pressure washers , generators , etc and one side may be blocked so they have a filler cap on each side.

so you did okay.


----------

